# Snowboard brands - perceived quality/performance/image



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Top 3:

Never Summer
Smokin' 
Arbor


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't rank from best to worse so I'll just give you a list of my trusted brands:

Ride
K2
Rome
Lib Tech
Arbor
Burton
Flow

Brands I'd like to see if I trust:

NeverSummer
Smokin
Omatic
Capita


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Best quality.

1. never summer
2. Prior (seem to have somthing good going on)
3. Smokin

Performance.

1. Never Summer, r.c. kills it.
2. I'm sure theres tons of boards from different brands that have some good performance/ playfullness - is that even a word?

Image.

1. Arbor, its hard to beat wood grain in my opinion.


Unless your talking the brands image. In which case I have no clue.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Agreed about Arbor's appearance. Their top sheets are pure sex. Beautiful boards. Hands down the best looking boards on the market.


----------



## riddlefitch (Sep 8, 2010)

Venture and Neversummer tied for #1

Arbor #2 I love their designs but I tend to beat them up to easily.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I like Leo's method.

Top brands I have experience with:
Bataleon
Never Summer
Arbor

Others I also like:
LibTech
Gnu
Ride
Nitro

Ones I'd like to try:
Jones
K2
Smokin


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I like Leo's method too.

Top brands I have experience with:
CAPiTA
K2
Nitro
(Holden)

Others I also like:
Ride
Omatic
Union

Ones I'd like to try:
Signal
Rome
Salomon
Bataleon


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Top brands I have experience with:
Lib-Tech / GNU
Capita
Rome

Others I also like:
Ride
K2

Ones I'd like to try:
Bataleon
Never Summer
Omatic


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This thread is about boards, not bindings, wax, or socks. Keep up, people.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've ridden just about every brand most people in this country can get their hands on at some time. Brands don't matter to me anymore it's individual decks that speak to me at this point. Certain ones just did it while others didn't.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

bringing a slightly older thread back...


and to take leo's famous proven method:


for BOARDS only (not bindings or boots):

go-to brands:

never summer
bataleon
capita

other brands i trust:

burton
forum
k2
ride

brands id like to try:

rome
lib tech
gnu
arbor


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Go-to brands:
Lib Tech
Burton
Rome

Brands I'd like to try:
Arbor
Never Summer


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

go-to brands:

Capita
K2

other brands i trust:

ride

brands id like to try:

rome
lib tech
never summer


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

go-to-brands:
rome
salomon

brands i'd really like to try:
bataleon
omatic
capita
libtech
never summer


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've ridden just about every brand most people in this country can get their hands on at some time. Brands don't matter to me anymore it's individual decks that speak to me at this point. Certain ones just did it while others didn't.


What are your top 5 favourite boards? 
or is that list too small


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Top brands I have experience with:
Omatic
Gnu
Academy
Burton

Others I also like:
Nitro
Forum
Ride
K2

Ones I'd like to try:
Bataleon
Rome
Nitro GW
Never Summer
Omatic BS


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> What are your top 5 favourite boards?
> or is that list too small


All Time Top 5 Boards
1999/2000 Burton Custom the one with the 70's movie themed graphics
K2 Travis Parker Scorpazicus Nauticus 
K2 Jibpan 
Omatic b.s. extr eco wiggle stick
Test board number 8 from NS basically an SL with the first R.C. Tech

Current Top 5 for this season
Arbor Coda
Ellis Eecco
Omatic Extr Txtr B.S.
Rome Artifact Rocker
DC Pro Tone Rocker


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> All Time Top 5 Boards
> 1999/2000 Burton Custom the one with the 70's movie themed graphics
> K2 Travis Parker Scorpazicus Nauticus
> K2 Jibpan
> ...


Priceless wisdom :thumbsup: 
Hopefully I can demo at least some this year


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Lib Tech
Gnu
Kemper--1st board, Are they still around?
M3--free
k2---free

Only boards I've owned, never had a problem with any of them. Would never buy anything new that wasn't made in Mervin's factory.


----------

